# Even Kendo is on the MMA bandwagon???



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2006)

[yt]bNT7BdJUSX8[/yt]

Anyone else occasionally...  "forget" the rules


----------



## Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

Andrew, the link won't work


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2006)

works for me... try this:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 26, 2006)

Some of the YouTube users don't allow their videos to be embedded in another website.

I don't know enough about Kendo to comment, though my guess is that those two were fooling around.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2006)

Of course, that is definately not allowed in Kendo matches.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks like it hurts.  I wouldn't want to be taken down on hard wooden surfaces.  YIKES!


----------



## Charles Mahan (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not a kendo group.  

See this thread http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/15883941/an/0/page/0#15883941

There's a member of the dojo in question posting in that thread.


----------

